# Perfect Mashed Potatoes



## hassified (Sep 27, 2009)

This recipe is a family favorite. This is NC eating at its best.

2 qt. Potatoes, peeled and cubed
1 Stick butter
8 oz Sour cream
1 cup Grated cheddar cheese
Salt and Pepper (to taste)

Boil potatoes until fork tender and drain.
Combine potatoes and other ingredients into mixing bowl.
Blend until smooth. If to thick, add more sour cream or butter.

Eat up North Carolina!!!!!!!!


----------



## advoca (Oct 8, 2009)

Ah! But what sort of potatoes? It makes a very big difference.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 8, 2009)

Substitute that sour cream with browned butter and evaporated milk, or creme' fresh, and toss in some caramelized onion and you'll have the favorite smashed spuds in these parts.  My youngest also likes to use plain yogurt in place of sour cream.  She says it's easier to control the sour componant.  All I know is that there are a thousand ways to make mashed potatoes, and every one of them is a favorite of someone's.  Me, take russets, boil until cooked through, but not mushy.  Force through a potato ricer, add salted real butter, a touch of garlic, truffle salt, and serve them up with some gorgeous, meat gravy, preferably made from a roux.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kamp (Nov 6, 2009)

Try to bake the potatoes in the oven (sliced in to) and then mash them. Nothing is better


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 6, 2009)

kamp said:


> Try to bake the potatoes in the oven (sliced in to) and then mash them. Nothing is better


that's the way I have done them!  They ARE good!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 6, 2009)

kamp said:


> Try to bake the potatoes in the oven (sliced in to) and then mash them. Nothing is better


 
Recently, I cooked a large russet in the microwave (I was in a hurry and didnt' want to wait for the oven to heat, or water to boil) and then scooped the potato meat from the skins and mashed them.  Like you state with the baked spuds, they are great.  For those who haven't tried this method, the reason they are great is that the potato flavor is more robust.  And, as a bonus, you can stuff the skins and make twice baked potatoes if you desire, or just put a bit of butter in the skins and munch them, or make fried potato skins from them, etc.

Anyway, try making your smashed spuds from baked potatoes, either from the oven, or microwave.  They are truly great.

Seeeeya; Godoweed of the North


----------



## samue1eb (Nov 6, 2009)

I have tried baking russets in the oven too and then turning them into mashed potatoes. They did have a strong potato flavor than the boiled like another posted said. I would recommend to anyone if you haven't tried it, given it a whirl. 

If I do boil the potatos I try to take Alton Brown's advice and use a combo of russets and reds.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2009)

My gang loves the potatoes cooked and mashed with peel on a rough chop so that there are hunks or good sized pieces of potatoes. Usually Yukon Golds at times russets. Then we add salt and pepper and several sticks of butter. Other times I peel them boil, rice them.  But first  I take several cups of cream, about 20 cloves of garlic and put them in a sauce pan and heat to boiling turn to a simmer and cook a good hour or so reducing the cream and letting the garlic get soft. When potatoes are done to my liking I mash them with a fork, then add several sticks of butter and slowly add some of the cream and all the garlic cloves...We never have left overs...
kadesma


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 6, 2009)

Methinks the mob around here like rich flavors.  Now is that an understatement or what?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I always use russet and rice them.


----------



## cookingexp (Nov 28, 2009)

I like mashed potato with mustard, it is my favorite dish


----------



## Mark Webster (Nov 28, 2009)

I love to add cream cheese, minced chives and finish my mashers with about a TB of white truffle oil


----------



## Selkie (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm sorry, but nothing beats the smooth texture and buttery flavor of a *Yukon Gold*!!!  

I can see there are going to be some differences of opinion, so, wait... let me get my potato canon ready...!


----------



## ButterflyDancer (Nov 28, 2009)

My mom swears by evaporated milk in her mashed potatoes. I've never used it myself. But I Know it sure tastes yummy!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 28, 2009)

Made some for Thanksgiving in the slow cooker that had milk, sour cream and cream cheese. AWESOME!!!


----------



## cookingexp (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds yummy! I am anyways very fond of eating potatoes. No doubt, Why I have added so much fat to my body.Every north Indian dish would include potatoes in some way or the other. Will definitely try out your recipe.


----------

